# This will change your mind over the badger cull..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Read this and you will want them exterminating.. contains the "F" word.>>Here<< :wink:

ray.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

PMSL


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.. It gets >>Worse<< 8O

ray.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

On a more serious note, the other side of the coin..........






Roger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wet myself ray!



Will be bookmarking that site


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Im sooooooo glad I checked the link before responding 8O 

We live in the middle of an area where the badgers are to be murdered. Its rural and there are lots of farmers, none of them think it will have the slightest effect

The Glos wildlife trust has been vacinating the badger for a number of years now as a trial to see if TB can be stopped, not much use when the goverment choose the same area to kill the trial subjects

It stinks

Andy


----------

